# Peeing Sideways?



## princess031577 (Sep 1, 2006)

My 4 month old son is intact. Until I had him, I'd never seen an intact penis before, so this question is mostly out of ignorance.

The opening in his foreskin is not centered, and he pees sideways.

Is this just the opening in the foreskin & his urethra may be centered? Is this going to be a problem when we try to teach him to stand up and pee without spraying the wall?

Thanks for your input!
Sarah


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Depending on the tightness of the opening, and it's alignment with the urinary opening, some intact boys may sometimes pee in funny directions at different times during their development. As the foreskin becomes more uniformly separated from the head of the penis, and looser, this will even out and the deflection of the urine stream will go away.

Foreskin-friendly pediatrician Paul Fleiss MD says this about spraying when urinating in intact boys:

"In almost every intact boy, the urine stream flows out of the urinary opening in the glans and through the foreskin in a neat stream. During the process of penile growth and development, some boys go through a period where the urine stream is diffused. Undoubtedly, many of these boys take great delight in this phase, while mothers, understandably, find it less amusing. If your boy has entered a spraying phase, simply instruct him to retract his foreskin enough to expose the meatus [urinary opening] when he urinates. He will soon outgrow this phase."

Gillian


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
If your boy has entered a spraying phase, simply instruct him to retract his foreskin enough to expose the meatus [urinary opening] when he urinates. He will soon outgrow this phase."

Don't do this to your 4 mo!!! This advice is only meant for older boys who can do it for themselves. Never retract your baby.

My DS will pee sideways sometimes if he has been pulling on his foreskin.

ETA:


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

My ds is 30 months and he pees side ways some times....he thinks it's funny...


----------



## laidbackmomto2 (Apr 5, 2002)

It's probably a case of the overhang (the portion of the foreskin that extends beyond the glans) is getting smushed in the diaper, so when he pees, it comes out in bizarre directions. I highly doubt it's a problem. Perhaps give your ds some nekked time and try to catch him in the act to see the mechanics of what is going on. It's actually pretty interesting to see the sphincter muscles at the tip of the foreskin relax and open to let the urine out.

My ds, after he potty learned, went through a phase of the pee coming out at odd angles (oy...and I hate cleaning toilets!). I taught him to pull his foreskin forward to adjust it as the overhang was getting smushed in his underwear. Seemed to do the trick. Not something for a 4 mo old, but something to keep in mind for later.

Oh, and one little tip with boys...always point the penis down when re-diapering. I don't know how many times I got soaked from ds' penis being caught sideways through the leg holes!









HTH

Cindy

Lindsey (96/02/26)
Jason (00/06/08)

***One day I'll get around to making a siggy...sigh.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

very normal my ds pees to his right so being in front of him is safe







if you know what side he pees and are cd just put more of the dubbler on that side to try to prevent leg leaks other then that there is nothing that needs to be done he is fine i EC and i have no problems with my now 6m ds standing to pee i just know to point it so the pee goes where i want it but if you plan on waiting to pottytrain then there is nothing to worry about because when you start to teach anyways you start off sitting down then once they are taught then you show them how to stand







hope this helps


----------

